# how would I go about getting pkgsrc packages without internet?



## clawhammer (Aug 25, 2018)

Can I download these to a usb drive and install them on my netbsd laptop?

EDIT: I mainly want to get emacs on my computer.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 25, 2018)

This is a FreeBSD forum, why ask NetBSD related questions here? Try asking on a NetBSD forum.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes your question is very poorly worded or you are at the wrong forum.

For grabbing packages for offline-use,
Download them on same architecture machine with `pkg fetch -d` and then copy them to your USB stick.
Then on laptop mount USB stick and copy over *.txz packages. To install use `pkg add` and the package name.

Here is an example using a package named sysutils/ncdu
`pkg fetch -d -o / ncdu`
So this will fetch a file named ncdu.txz into the current directory in a new directory named /All
From the /All directory copy ncdu.txz to USB drive and then onto notebook.
Then on your notebook run the command `pkg add ncdu.txz` from the directory with the file or provide a path.

Just for clarity ncdu.txz is not the full name. This is just an example. The full name includes the version number.

You can also manually `fetch` the packages.
http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/

The -d option of `pkg fetch` also grabs all the leaf dependencies saving alot of research time.

You will also need to grab pkg.txz for offline installs.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 25, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> You will also need to grab pkg.txz for offline installs.



As I recall, the `pkg add` command works with the limited pkg tool (without the need for the extra pkg.txz). It also looks for dependencies in the local directory you are currently in. Basically for all intents and purposes the same as the good ol' `pkg_add` without the -r / remote option.

I might have to have another play with `pkg fetch` because so far I have been scraping the web pages using wget / curl which is not a nice experience. I am assuming you can use '*' for "everything"?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2018)

clawhammer said:


> Can I download these to a usb drive and install them on my netbsd laptop?


Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------

